# Where do you pack your pump and what kind?



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

i have always just used a mini cheap and lightweight pump because i rarely got flats. but on a recent ride from hell(millions of flats), i had to patch/pump up my tires many times and got so tired that i had to camp and rest my arms.



switched to a crankbros high/low pressure pump with gauge, but now it takes too long and although it is easier on high pressure, i get just as tired. 100 pumps on low pressure(hard to pump), 300 pumps on high pressure(easy to pump, but too many strokes).
maybe i need to do special exercises to get my arm stronger:nono:?

i was thinking maybe a longer frame pump like the roadies. also now where do i carry a longer pump?



what do you use and where do you put it?


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

Sits in my camelbak, its some Topeak mini pump that pumps on both ends of the stroke.


----------



## vw_steggie (May 17, 2006)

Depending on the bike, the long pump goes under the top tube or behind the seat tube or along one of the seat stays. It all depends on the frame.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I use a topeak mini that hangs off of a bracket on the WB cage. It's dual action and works fairly well. Just consider the pumping motion conditioning


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

In my saddlebag. Carbon fiber mini pump; got it for 20% off at Performance during Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Topeak Turbo Morph, I actually ganked a bracket from another mini pump that hangs off to the side of my cage mount and it fit nicely along side my frame bag. Mostly perfect IMO, but I have noticed that the action of the pump is getting a bit sticky. It'd be nice to have a way to keep it protected from the elements.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Topeak Road Morph. Fits in the front divided pocket of my frame bag. It's a high pressure pump, not a high volume, so it's not optimal for a MTB... but it works pretty well and comes with a tire gauge.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I have some Schwinn pump I got many years ago but which seems to be bomb proof. It pumps in both directions and handles both schraeder and presta (which is good when I am out riding with the kids – I’ve got all my bases covered). Its about 16-18 inches long so fits in the side pocket of my camelback or inside my larger daypack. Yes, it can get tiring at times, but I prefer it to the cartridge ones as I don’t like dealing with disposal or the possibility that I might be stuck out somewhere having used them all up.

Have contemplated bringing my longer frame pump bikepacking, though (from my road bike). Its more like 24-26 inches and also pumps in both directions. Probably takes half as long to inflate a tire as the smaller version, but its just a tad too long to fit comfortably anywhere but on the frame. Can't recall the brand at the moment, though.


----------



## kbabin (May 25, 2006)

Topeak Mt. Morph... back pack outside pocket


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Topeak Road Morph (what's the difference between that and the Mountain Morph, anyway?). Sits along the down tube in my frame pack.


----------



## kbabin (May 25, 2006)

Mt. = more volume per stroke
Rd. = more pressure per stroke


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I was using a Topeak mountain morph, but something in the internals froze on a cold winter ride a couple weeks ago and a plastic part broke inside. Pumping up a tire in the cold and having your pump break in half isn't fun, and made for a crappy walk out. 

Have since picked up a Lezyne. I like that it's all metal, and also that the presta/schraeder adaptor head has no crappy rubber squeeze part that'll freeze up.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Topeak Turbo Morph, I actually ganked a bracket from another mini pump that hangs off to the side of my cage mount and it fit nicely along side my frame bag. Mostly perfect IMO, but I have noticed that the action of the pump is getting a bit sticky. It'd be nice to have a way to keep it protected from the elements.


Found out the other day that it my pump doesn't work anymore. Seems like the exposure got to it. Lucky it wasn't me that wound up walking  . Probably just gonna replace it with a Mountain Morph, but I'll have to find a way to keep protected.


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

My Lezyne has been great for a number of years. I keep it in a buttpack since the mount busted in a crash.


----------



## McBen (Dec 29, 2012)

in the backpack. it's a good one with metalic body very reliable.


----------



## Kilroy A (Jul 19, 2012)

Zefal HPX classic. Full size and will go to 100+psi. Never want small pumps again. Waste of time and money.

HPX Classic - Zéfal


----------



## T-Panic (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a Serfas mini pump mounted on my frame behind a bottle cage!


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

I have two Lezyne pumps, after going through a number of "cheap" pumps. No regrets on paying the $30 for each. I keep one on the fork of my Surly Ogre. I keep the other in my pack that I take when I'm not on the Ogre.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Mini Blackburn pump in frame pack on KHS, Yeti location/pump is still being thought about.


----------



## antgreen (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought a Lezyne bracket mount - attaches under the bottle cage, and the pump is held in place with velcro next to my bottle on the downtube.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

I run tubeless and carry a couple of co2's and a spare tube.

SPP


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

Lezyne mini in my Camelbak.


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> I run tubeless and carry a couple of co2's and a spare tube.
> 
> SPP


if you did that on the trail i was on, it would have been a two day hike back to get help


----------



## Mudgician (Apr 1, 2012)

This has been the pump that I have bought time and time again:

Filzer Mini-Zee Pump w/pressure gauge - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

I have several now (all working) comes with a mount that can attach to a bottle cage (if so desired) but It is small enough to keep in a bag.

Has the three things I think are crucial for using a pump effectively:
Hose, so you are not holding pump in place
Floor stand, so you can pump with one or two hands and not have to hold pump
Pressure gauge, obvious. (not so good for fatbikes...gauge isn't accurate below 20 psi)

And they are dirt cheap. Highly recommend this, it has never let me down, and changing from schreader to presta is a synch.

Lastly, it actually puts out decent volume, so you can get on with your day and not pump for half an hour into a high volume tire.


----------



## jojen (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a 2 types of BV bike pumps from bikepakmart. both are attached to my bike frames. the silver one is like a floor pump that I can step on and has a hose. the black one feels a bit cheaper and is a bit loud but has held up well and is attached with my bottle cage. well worth the price.

Bikepakmart - Bicycle Pumps, Bike Pumps, Bicycle Maintenance, Bicycle Tools


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the pump inside the seatpost, along with some other things. Depending on seatpost size, you can fit different pumps. I currently have an old zefal (dont know model). 
With frame bags, i carry a zefal atb, very inexpensive and good enogh for fat bike tires.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Topeak Road Morph. I kept it in a bracket on the bike for a while, but gunk got inside. Disassembled, cleaned and lubed it (silicone). Now it goes in my frame bag or backpack, depending on what I am riding with.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't carry a hand pump... :forshame:


----------



## Benajah (Jan 10, 2013)

I carry a fairly small Mtn Stik that I have had for 20 years, and just deal with the long pump time when the time comes.
On my road bike I carry a frame pump, and I actually am trying to figure out a way to strap that pump to my MTB.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I keep a Topeak mountain morph in a Tangle frame bag. Fits nicely with room for spare tube, tire levers, patch kit, keys, and wallet. For the bikes where I have both h2o cages, I stuff a pump in the camelbak.


----------

